# UVC light installation



## monkeycontemplating (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am planning to install two UVC lights inside the ductwork of my HRV system(heat recovery ventilator). 
The UVC lights i will be using are Philips TUV 36T5 HO 4P SE UNP.
And i believe i should be using this driver/ballast to drive the UVC lights.

Driver info:

No. of
LampsInput
VoltsLamp
Starting
MethodBallast
FamilyCatalog NumberInput
Power
ANSI
(Watts)Max.
THD
%Line
Current
(Amps)Min.
Starting
Temp.
(°F /°C)Dim.Wiring
Diag.1120-277PSPureVOLTIUV-2S60-M4-LD80100.69-0.300/-18Size 41602120-277PSPureVOLTIUV-2S60-M4-LD155101.30-0.560/-18Size 4159


so my questions are :
1). I am powering two UVC lamps with one driver. What voltage should i be supplying to the driver? 120v or 240v? if i supply 120v to the driver, it would draw around 1.3 amps right? and if i supply 240v to the driver, it would draw around 0.64 amps right?

2). What types of light socket should i be using? 4 pin UV resistant light socket? where can i find them online?

3. i believe i should install an external pilot light that indicates the lamps are functioning. Are there any already made device like that?

4. It would be great if you guys can share some of your UV light installation experience(good/bad) with me. =)

Thank you guys.


----------

